# What no?



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Posts about the latest mag :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=220818



Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

*A27?* :?



Redscouse said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=220818
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> *A27?* :?


Correct, that is the latest issue Les 

Paul


----------

